# Magnuson Superchargers "Powertrain Warranty"



## tbyrne (Feb 26, 2005)

We've had some customers asking about the Powertrain Warranty that can be purchased with the Magnuson supercharger. There is alot of "fine print" that goes along with this so we're posting a copy for everyone to read if they are considering it. Most people don't go with the warranty in the end.

http://www.tbyrne.com/Magnusonwarranty.pdf



*TBYRNE MOTORSPORTS LLC*
*ORDER LINE - 1-877-4-TBYRNE 
E-MAIL - [email protected] *

*CHECK OUR WEBSITE FOR WEEKLY SPECIALS and PRICE MATCH PLUS POLICY! *

*INSTALLATION SPECIALS AVAILABLE!*


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Point 'e' of the Exclusions looks like a killer.


----------

